# Our eggs too old but a 40,000 yr old mammoths are viable?!!! phffh!



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

There you have it, it is just a question of governments' priorities as to where they spend money. Today in Metro there's an article about a baby mammoth that has spent the last 40,000 years frozen in the snow in Siberia. Japanese scientists believe they may be just *four years * away from resurrecting the blinking thing. Quote "They are going to take some mammoth cells and insert them into elephant cells to create an embryo containing mammoth genes. The embryo will then be inserted into an elephant's womb in the hope the animal will give birth to a baby mammoth." They then say that due to improvements in cloning they have a 30 percent chance of success - that's 25 percent more than a 43 year old has from ivf!!!

What really makes me  is all the consultants telling me my eggs were too old to freeze  . They could at least give it a go, or maybe I should just go and bury myself in Siberia


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry to butt in but your post has made me    

I wonder how much it costs to fly to Siberia    It's so good to know that just a few millennia from now from now they'll probably be able to do something with my crappy eggs  

We could start a new board: TTC over 40,000....

Sorry, I'll get me coat  

xxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Yes Han I think you should get your coat       


Shelley x


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm just adding to my post because I've recently read something in the news that suggests, seriously, this is the way forward.  For women with  infertility due to a mitochondrial problem they are also investigating inserting the woman's dna into a donor egg so that the woman can circumvent that problem and have a pregnancy with her own eggs.  They also think they can start doing this in 4 years.  So maybe the future for us over 40's will be to have our full DNA inserted into a donor egg that has had its' DNA stripped out.  Maybe we will have to wait till we're 50, but still it's nice to think there's hope on the horizon so I, for one, will be keeping my eye on the mammoth story (why can't they experiment on us though?? Me first please!!!)


----------

